# Bass tracker renovation



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Enjoy should work well for you.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Looks good. I always liked the center console mod-vee aluminums, but you don't really see that many.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a good transformation should bring lots of fun


----------

